# BrambleBerry policies



## newbie

I have been very surprised to see all the comments/complaints about BB in this forum, particularly about the coupon code policy. It also seemed like people may not have given direct feedback but would be angry and just shop elsewhere. Taking your money elsewhere is effective, IMO, only if the place you are taking your business away from knows why; otherwise they are in the dark about what they could improve. I realized I would be quite upset if I were offered a few bucks off my next order if I had a leak or damage in shipping, so I decided to write to Anne-Marie directly to give feedback about problems that have been encountered, things I think they could improve, and to let her know that her business may be more affected than she realizes. 

I thought I would share the response I got from the Customer Service Manager. I wrote her back to say I was not certain communication was always clear because people had seemed certain that they were offered a coupon for damage and not a replacement. It is possible that individual representatives are offering coupons when they should be offering replacements, so if your experience is not what is outlined, I would encourage you to respond to this woman and let her know. If I were a business owner, I would want to know what was going on down the line but I would not always be in the know without direct feedback. So here you are:

_____________________________________________________________

Hi Amy,

Thank you so much for taking the time to write a letter to Anne-Marie.  It means a lot to her and she has already sent a handwritten card which you should be getting soon.  As the Customer Service Manager, I wanted to also address your concerns as well.  It really was awesome that you took the time to write.  Like you’ve said, most people will just complain on a forum or just not shop with us. 

As for the specific complaints, it is true that our processing time tends towards the 48 to 72 hour mark.  Many people who live east of the Mississippi face a long transit time too.  This makes the total order time to the East Coast seem like forever.  We have hired more people and look to hire yet even more so hopefully that time will shorten as a result.

As for how we handle damages, leaks and missing packages – what you have heard is categorically untrue.  We do offer the option to either replace the item or credit but if our customers have an important event where they need the items, we will expedite the replacements when we can (if the flashpoint allows for expedited shipping). We look to keep our costs down and so will ship ground for replacements whenever possible, but we have and will ship overnight if our customer needs that to happen.  We never deny anyone a replacement.  If you hear of people that are concerned about how we handle a damage or a missing item, please encourage them to call us at 1.877.627.7883.  We will do what we can to make it right. 

Here’s what I think most are talking about when they say they are receiving credit and not a refund – returns.  Our current policy is to give store credit only for returns.  To be frank, I don’t agree with that and it sounds like our customers don’t either.  I like Amazon’s policy of a refund directly back to the card for all allowable returns.  I am talking now with upper management to see if we can’t make that happen.  These kind of guidelines can be slow to change but I’m up for the challenge!

I hope this helps explain a little bit.  Please do contact me if you have any other questions or concerns J

Tina


----------



## marilynmac

I never ordered from BB for this reason:  when I check out, the *shipping cost* floors me.    Surely they don't need someone to point that out to them.  Whoever set the shipping rates knows how over-priced it is.


----------



## newbie

I didn't ask about the *cost* of shipping, only the *speed of processing.* Distance matters. I paid $12 to have 4 x 8 oz or less bottles of FO shipped from Peak in Denver, but $14 to have 9 or 10 bottles of 1 pound, 8 oz and a couple 2 ounces of FOs in glass plus molds, shipped from BB in Washington state. It depends on where you are, the cost, with UPS or Fedex. I have no idea how each business finds their price point, but again, cost was not my feedback, but time to ship was.


----------



## lillybella

I have complained MANY times to Tina about slow processing - ridiculously SLOW and poor packaging (FOs leaking, missing items)! Once I received a $500.00 order that wasn't mine from BB! Lucky I'm honest! I live west of Denver & I am very happy with Peak. 

I was surprised to see my last order from BB was delivered by UPS - not FedX.

I only order from them as a last resort.

However, I do think they have improved or trying to improve in the past year.


----------



## newbie

I'm curious what their response was to the leaks in shipping and missing items. People have said that they got the coupon code thing but she says they do not do this. I was seeking clarification on that point. She said the coupon code is only for returns. What did they do with your complaint?

I'm not unhappy with Peak. I was just stating the shipping can seem high from one place and not another depending on your distance from the company. I would also add that the person whose $500 order came to you instead of them was probably not very happy with Peak.


----------



## lionprincess00

You read my thread on their response to me, right?
The exact response I received.

:thumbdown:


----------



## reinbeau

Their shipping charges to the East Coast are ridiculous, and it takes far too long.  It's been a complaint now for three years I've been in soaping, and they show no signs of fixing it.  They have some nice stuff, but once you've been in soaping long enough and you have your stock, they fall off the list of places to reorder from because of this.  I order from them occasionally, maybe once a year, and only for a special something I can't get anywhere else.


----------



## newbie

In fact, Lionprincess, I mentioned that their replies to customers can be overly perky and take a passive stance that takes no responsibility for the issue and is dismissive, and that people find it very irksome, myself included. I told her flat-out that this loses customers.


----------



## new12soap

Baloney.

I have ordered from BB several times over the years, NEVER during a sale or "peak season", and NOT ONE TIME did they EVER process my order in less than one week. Not. Once. Yes, shipping times via UPS ground to the east coast are ridiculous, but that is out of their hands.

I have never returned anything to them, either, and nope, no one offered a replacement at their expense. They offered a coupon for the purchase price on my next order, which I would of course then have to pay to ship. I also call BS on the whole "categorically untrue, we offer the option" story. If one or two people experienced a misunderstanding, or even a rep that made an error, okay, but I don't see that as the case here.

BB is very good IMO of blowing smoke and pretending all is happy and bright, but for MANY customers that isn't the reality.

I appreciate what you are trying to do, I agree that we should all try to be fair and get both sides of the story. I know that you and a lot of others have very good experiences with them, and that's great, I would not tell anyone else to stop shopping with them or boycott them or anything. But like I said before, they have nothing I need I can't get elsewhere, faster, and usually for a much better price!


----------



## snappyllama

My primary complaints (and why I order from other places that may have higher costs for a similar product) are speed of processing and packaging. 

Processing:

Mid last year, I ordered several items from them and from Mad Oils in Florida on the same night (I'm near Denver - about mid-point between them). Mad Oils shipped the next morning.  It took several days to arrive. I liked what I sampled from Mad Oils and reordered a larger size from them.  BB still hadn't shipped.

Mad Oils shipped the second order the morning after I placed it. It made it to Denver before I finally got a shipping notice from BB.

However, I did order a mold and a few FOs from BB in December on Monday. I had it all by that Friday. I was a little shocked to be honest - perhaps they are working on warehouse staffing!​
Packaging:

I hate the way BB packages powders like SLSA, Dendric Salt, etc. I've had it become punctured during shipping.  If bags arrive intact, they seem to develop holes before/while I'm using them.  

Honestly, spring for a ziplock BB... it might not look as cute as the double tied flimsy bag, but at least I won't have to clean up grit from everywhere. I did notify them when this occurred and they offered me a coupon. But, I don't want to have to deal with grit and coupons when the core issue (packaging) isn't going to be resolved. So now, when if I need some powder supply  and I'm making an order from something I can only get from BB - I don't tack on my powder to their order... I go make an order somewhere else I don't have to worry about leaks.​
I'd say those two issues have resulted in a missed opportunity loss of around $200ish for them from me last year. It's chump change to a big company but a significant part of my hobby budget.

It's a shame really, since the perky talk doesn't bother me, love that they make videos and think their products are of a high quality.  I'd order from them more often...


----------



## newbie

I expressed my opinion on the coupon thing and told them that this loses customers as well because every good company I've dealt with immediately sends out a replacement for a broken/damaged item. No one wants to have to order again, pay shipping AGAIN on something they already purchased and wait 1-2 weeks for it to show up. That is why I specifically asked them about their policy with damage. Is it at possible that one arm thinks one thing is going on and another handles things in a different way? The company doesn't seem that big. I could see something like that happening at IBM or Kraft, for instance.

I love many of their products and I will continue to use them. They state their processing time at the top of the page and update it, so I am aware of delays. I have never had anything delayed longer than they state they are expecting. If something happens and they offer me a coupon code, though.....watch out.


----------



## reinbeau

That they expect you to pay shipping again just gives me more proof that they're making money on that exorbitant, slow shipping.


----------



## newbie

It is exorbitant for you because of where you live. For me to get a huge package from them with nearly a dozen FO's in glass bottles, molds and other things for $14 seems like a steal. Like I said, distance matters a lot in the shipping world and you are about as far from them as you can get in this country. However, I would not accept having to pay to ship the same item twice. I would definitely raise a stink about that.


----------



## Jstar

Here's the thing I see just from reading the forum posts when damage issues are reported to BB..every one of them say they get an email with a discount coupon 'on their next order'..I haven't seen anyone say that they returned the damaged product..have I missed this?

Imo, if a company, no matter how big or small, cannot offer more than a discount on 'another' purchase, who needs them? 

You order again, pay the same high shipping costs 'again'..and hope and pray that your next order is intact..and you get to just eat that damaged first order..

"Oh you ordered 8 oz FO and only got 3 oz? Wow, so sorry to hear that..what a shame..here's another $5.00 coupon, order again and we'll see if we can get the whole thing to you this time"

Uhhhh no.

Sorry, just throwing my 2 soapbubbles off in there


----------



## jules92207

I am in California so I find Brambleberry shipping way better than some but I know much of that comes from being so close. Daystar shipped my order Monday from Texas and I got it Thursday, Brambleberry shipped my order Wednesday and I got it tonight. I have no complaints so far with their service and their products stand the test.


----------



## newbie

I agree about the coupon issue 100%. That's part of why I wrote to them, to say the I found it to be a huge negative against them. I have no idea if the customer service manager woman is lying through her teeth, or if rep's are offering the coupon and someone higher up thinks they are not. I have also have not heard of a single person offered a replacement, which is why I replied to her email to say that is not what is happening. It's a terrible policy, IMO.


----------



## CaraBou

I've only ordered once but I appreciate them stating right up front flash points and their flash point policy so I can tell exactly what will be affordable to ship to AK and what will not be worth it.  Many other companies are not up front and I can't tell until I check out whether it is reasonable (or even _possible_) to order from them.  It is very annoying. Other than US Priority Mail, I have to wait for just about everything, but I don't recall dishonest (or unreasonable) time frames with BB.  And they give free samples, which not all companies do.  So I have no complaints.


----------



## Aline

newbie said:


> In fact, Lionprincess, I mentioned that their replies to customers can be overly perky and take a passive stance that takes no responsibility for the issue and is dismissive, and that people find it very irksome, myself included. I told her flat-out that this loses customers.



The overly perky (verging on passive-aggressive) tone that I hear from some 'CEAs' rubs me up the wrong way too. I'm sure this is their way of dealing with the frustrations of the job but I think a bit of sincerity would go a long way. And Anne-Marie would make a better impression in her responses to reviews if she once in a while acknowledged that some concerns are valid...

I do love a lot of their products however and appreciate the tutorials. Slow shipping has never bothered me because I'm used to it being in Hawaii!


----------



## reinbeau

newbie said:


> It is exorbitant for you because of where you live. For me to get a huge package from them with nearly a dozen FO's in glass bottles, molds and other things for $14 seems like a steal. Like I said, distance matters a lot in the shipping world and you are about as far from them as you can get in this country. However, I would not accept having to pay to ship the same item twice. I would definitely raise a stink about that.


I am well aware of shipping costs and distances.  Please don't think I'm that simple.  I know how much it costs to ship, I've run a distributorship and used many forms of shipping.  Other companies from the same area DO NOT charge as much as they do.   That is my point.

I know Bramble Berry has its defenders.  This is one of the reasons why the subject can be contentious.  You cannot dismiss the experiences of others by cheer-leading, however.  They have serious PR issues despite their sunshiny outlook.


----------



## Susie

I placed an order from a company in Vancouver(not soap supplies) 3 days after I ordered something from BB.  I got the order from Vancouver 3 days before the order from BB.  I don't remember the exact numbers(it has been quite a while since I ordered from BB), but the shipping from Vancouver was cheaper.


----------



## lillybella

*Clarifying*



newbie said:


> I'm curious what their response was to the leaks in shipping and missing items. People have said that they got the coupon code thing but she says they do not do this. I was seeking clarification on that point. She said the coupon code is only for returns. What did they do with your complaint?
> 
> I'm not unhappy with Peak. I was just stating the shipping can seem high from one place and not another depending on your distance from the company. I would also add that the person whose $500 order came to you instead of them was probably not very happy with Peak.



____________________________________

Brambleberry ALWAYs replaced what was broken or missing from the order and sent it out right away. It was frustrating because it got to the point where I could never count on receiving an order without some kind of problem and added delivery time. The mistake in the $500. order was from Brambleberry not Peak. I called them & they had it picked up right away.

I do think Brambleberry is trying to fix these problems. It's just hard to count on them again.


----------



## PinkCupcake

It's just such a shame. They seem like a great company, with nice people and fantastic products. I love that they show how the FOs react in CP soap, and post both positive and negative reviews. If I could count on them shipping my product quickly, I would order from them almost exclusively. But the last time I ordered from them and a couple of other suppliers, I received my other orders before BB even shipped theirs. I truly hope they can improve this. I would love to order from them more often.


----------



## lionprincess00

For the record. My fo's from them are love em or hate em, but I will say the _quality_ is excellent. There's another supplier I have made several purchases from that I think, personally, their fo's smell for the most part cheap. They remind me of the cheap vials of potpourri liquid you'd get at Michaels, or worse a dollar store or something.  They smell off and cheap. Bb has _never_ had that problem. I'm very picky about fo's, and dont like a ton honestly, so my not liking some bb fo's isn't a knock against them, because I know how picky I am. They also have wonderful pics of behavior in cp soap, they have excellent descriptions compared to other companies, and negative reviews stay up, and I respect that.
They have some wonderful qualities most others don't have. 

Yes, someone mentioned fast shipping in December, and I received my 2 fo's faster than ever from them in December. It was 5 days from Washington to here, but that isn't their fault, and I know this. What is their fault is 4 days plus on leaving the warehouse, and this is bad practices imo. In December, however, it left the _next day_ after ordering!:shock:
So I think they're working on that and probably heard through the grapevine many aren't pleased with slow shipping out from the warehouse. This is a very good thing, to see improvements in this area.

There's one worker there that I've sent requests into and such, and she's just awesome. Never been passive aggressive, and she's always quick to respond and so helpful. I really love dealing with her. If you've spoken to a customer service member there on an order, you've probably dealt with her, and I just love her. 

The other lady that sent the weird message to me seemed so off, but it probably wasn't intentional. I didn't like the tone nor the oh no, disappointing for sure...whew! bit. I'm not in kindergarten lady lol. I did wonder at first if bb was sick of people stating their things were damaged, and she as well, and the company was being condescending because they didn't believe me or something, like they're sick to death of people accusing them of damages, or something like that. But again, I came to the conclusion this was probably not on purpose, and it was just someone not really thinking clearly on a mature and more helpful response at the time. 

Now, they do NOT offer a replacement "on damages", but _maybe_ it's an _option_ and they aren't telling us outright??? Like, they offer a coupon, and you have the right to decline and ask for a replacement... but to cut down on loss they first offer the coupon. I'm starting to get this impression from their response to you newbie, and someone else said something on smf somewhere that gave the same impression. Either way, I'm not ordering a secret menu on in and out burger or something. Secrets to a replacement  or misleading by first offering a coupon isn't good practices. O f course I'm sure they replace missing items, but damaged items were never once offered to be replaced.

 Second, the blame on transit isn't cool. Broken glass yes, but the fo has been shoved in thick foam that molds to its shape, and has another pack of molded foam on top. It's impossible to damage a fo in transit from bb, unless someone stomps the package or runs over it or something. Now, I've learned in the past to hold the lid down very tight and with the other hand remove the electrical tape slowly. If you don't, the lid can fly off with the tape lol. So, after I sent pics in and got the response, I went to remove the lid. Holding tightly, I slowly removed the tape while pinching the lid down in place, very hard mind you. The tape was removed, and I went to inspect the bottle. I tried to torque the lid on, and it moved a good rotation to sealed! It hadn't been sealed! It wasn't on all the way, period. It was an error on the employee, not on the shipping, and that's a fact, so they shouldn't always blame shipping. It may be shipping fault on other items that sit below the foam in the box, but a lid not twisted on all the way wasn't the fault of FedEx or whoever.

Finally, the coupon thing isn't a good fix, period. What they should do for leaked fo or preservatives is this.
1. Offer a sample sized vial to replace leaks. Close to half the bottle or more leaked, replace it! My leaks weren't that bad, so a sample size would be perfect.
If the shipping on bb end isn't cost effective for these options...then
2. Offer an option, a coupon OR to put those 5$ back on my credit card! I want that money back, not invested into them again, necessarily. If this takes too much time in customer service with email correspondence and back and forth issues, then 
3. Just refund me those 5$ back onto my credit card, and don't offer coupons at all.

If mica spilled or other flaky things spilled everywhere, a full refund or replacement would be better than a coupon, and if it sprinkled just a little mica or something a partial refund or full refund is best.

I'm just trying to say an automatic coupon isn't good practices, and it's my opinion they should rethink that practice. 

I haven't stopped shopping there permanently or anything, but I have rethought what I will get and won't get and why. The shipping is very pricey and I buy my oils in bulk now, as well as found cheaper lye. I get fo's, and I pray they don't leak because I really don't want another coupon as a replacement.


----------



## newbie

I'm not cheer-leading, Reinbeau. I laid it on the line with issues that are problematic and told them straight up their reputation suffers, they lose customers, and I among many others do not agree with practices. I think a company deserves the right to know how to improve. I was sharing the response because it differed from what people said they experienced and I was wondering what people would have to say. It's been very enlightening. I don't know how much they are actually trying to improve because I'm not inside the company. 

They have pros and cons and people weigh them out for themselves and decide. I am not trying to influence people to shop with them. I am interested in the difference between my experience and others and the difference between what they say and what others have had happen.

I did not bring up shipping costs. I asked them about processing times. Some people are happy to wait for a company that has slower service, like Daystar as one example, and others not. I guess I don't see this topic as controversial at all. I brought it up because I have been surprised about it and wanted to dig further.


----------



## reinbeau

I meant their sunshiny responses - and I brought up shipping charges because I _know_ they're exorbitant.  We all have our own knowledge and experience to bring to this discussion, is my main point, some seem to need to defend them when they've had only good experiences with them.  Those who live close have fewer complaints, it seems, than those of us who live clear across the country.   It does seem as though they improved shipping practices this past holiday season, good for them - better than the past two seasons which were an unmitigated disaster.  Hopefully they can clean up the other areas they are lacking in.


----------



## newbie

One can hope. This coupon code gets my goat, I must say. I saved my response from Tina should I ever have problems with leaks etc... 

I know WSP recently had their disastrous fall-out from their sale bringing in more than they could readily handle. I keep an eye out to see if places change according to complaints or problems.


----------



## Aline

lionprincess00 said:


> There's one worker there that I've sent requests into and such, and she's just awesome. Never been passive aggressive, and she's always quick to respond and so helpful. I really love dealing with her. If you've spoken to a customer service member there on an order, you've probably dealt with her, and I just love her.



Yes, I absolutely agree. Carla and Megen are both really sweet and helpful....

I do sometimes wonder about the reality behind that sparkly BB exterior. The company evidently does have some operational issues and the two more senior CEAs are probably sick to death of the complaints re slow shipping, breakages and incorrect orders! I ordered some soap stamps a while back and was sent two completely different ones. I'm thinking wow they must be _really_ overwhelmed for someone to do that.....


----------



## Jstar

> =reinbeau;486292 I've run a distributorship and used many forms of shipping.  Other companies from the same area DO NOT charge as much as they do.


Just jumping in here to say 'ditto' to this statement..been in all forms and areas of shipping for many many years, and I too know when a comp is making some money off the shipping. Maybe not intentionally, or maybe on purpose, I do not know..but anything over regular postal shipping rates inside the US is profit.

I think they may have their store set up to automatically calculate international shipping charges maybe, instead of configuring for individual USA states + International..that's alot of work on a website {dont ask how I know }

If not, then they are just charging wayyyyy too much. I've ordered products all over the world, and never saw those kinds of shipping prices..certainly not in the US...unless they are gouging for more profit..which sadly, some comps do and can get away with it....and those are the comps I refuse to order from..I can 'always' find better {or just as good} for less.

ETA: Just did a test order..I could ship the exact same thing to them for less than 7 bux using ground or priority mail and get it to them within a few days.

8 oz Apricot Freesia Fragrance Oil

x1
Ground    $8.50
2nd Day Air    $20.92
USPS Priority Mail $14.00

x2 
Ground    $8.50
2nd Day Air    $22.79
USPS Priority Mail $17.95


----------



## newbie

When you say ground, do you mean UPS? I think you can't use USPS to compare because they can't use the USPS because of the hazardous material issue. I was also wondering if that designation, the hazard issue, plays in at all. I have no idea. I know my lye costs an awful lot to ship, but it's heavy for one, and it's hazardous, for another. I don't know if or how that might affect costs (for all suppliers).


----------



## lionprincess00

Tobacco bay leaf bb 
Flash Point:*This medium-flashpoint oil (188ºF) cannot ship via USPS regardless of the shipping method you choose at checkout.*
Now check this link to usps and tell me why it can't ship usps
http://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52c3_020.htm#ep898876
And here 
For flashpoint above 141º F (60.5º C) but not more than 200º F (93º C):

General

Permitted in domestic mail via air or surface transportation.
Primary Receptacle

The capacity of the primary receptacle must not exceed 1 gallon.
Only one primary receptacle is permitted per mailpiece.
Absorbent and Cushioning Material

Enough absorbent and cushioning material must surround the primary receptacle to prevent breakage and absorb all potential leakage.
Secondary Packaging

The cushioning and primary receptacle must be packed in a securely sealed secondary packaging.
Outer Packaging

Strong outer packaging that is capable of firmly and securely holding the primary receptacle, cushioning material, and secondary packaging is required.
http://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52apxc_011.htm

I must be missing something here, but by _my_ readings, their fo's _can_ ship usps. 

Maybe I'm missing something here???


----------



## newbie

My read on that is that primary receptacle would mean one bottle.


"Only one primary receptacle is permitted per mailpiece." WOuldn't that mean that you would not be able to ship, say 3 x 8 ounce bottles?


----------



## lionprincess00

You're probably right. I was not positive, but at first glance it seemed like you could ship it. The technical terms got me, though, so I wasn't positive, and if fact wanted to do a thread for some help on this matter exactly. I just wasn't real sure.


----------



## newbie

That wording sounds like you could have one large bottle (the primary receptacle) and some smaller bottles (primary implies there can be a secondary), as long as the primary was not larger than a gallon. Businesses probably don't want to touch this one. Too complicated to figure out if a package can go USPS or not and if they had an issue and it was sent improperly, they could probably be fined and their insurance wouldn't cover them. Just my guess.


----------



## Mandarin

I used to order from Brambleberry regularly. However, I have not ordered from them in  over 2 years.  Shipping was always high from BB, but it really escalated a couple of years ago. I live on the east coast and the shipping from Brambleberry is the highest that I have ever encountered from any supplier anywhere.  My last several orders also took so long to reach me that I just gave up on BB as a supplier. Everything from them always arrived in immaculate condition. It was really just slow turnaround time for me, but mostly insanely high shipping costs that stopped me from ordering again.


----------



## Jstar

newbie said:


> When you say ground, do you mean UPS? I think you can't use USPS to compare because they can't use the USPS because of the hazardous material issue. .



I specifically chose that particular FO for my test because it didn't have that flashpoint info on there, which means it 'can' ship USPS {which is new btw..last time I checked their FO's I didn't come across that..or just wasn't looking for it idk.} 

That being said, this is a first for me to ever see something like FO's listed as a hazardous material..I can understand 'lye'..but..FO's? This may be something BB has decided on it's own to do..I don't have that kind of issue with any other suppliers


----------



## Dana89

What would be the point of picking 2 day air with BB? I payed Amazon extra for 2 day shipping, however they waited 4 days to ship it. I was refunded my money when I made a complaint.
I have been kicking myself recently though because I have been ordering from BB and NG, paying a lot for shipping for a year and I just found a place here in Texas called Starrville that would cost me nothing in shipping, and their FO,s are really inexpensive. I havent ordered from them as I am WAITING on an order from BB.
I cannot find any reviews on Starrville though and that concerns me.


----------



## Jstar

Dana, maybe try Mikes Fragrances and more..He's in Dallas, and has a flat shipping price of $6.50 right now and his FO's are inexpensive too

http://mikesfragrancesnmore.com/index.html

I've had excellent success with the FO's I have gotten, some other members not so much, but as with any supplier, until you order and get samples, its kind of hit and miss..but he will work with you until you are happy..and tht's a + with me 

I have a post or 2 here where I posted my results and with which FO's from Mikes and so has JustBeachy.

I've never heard of Starrville but I will check them out.


----------



## newbie

Well, I always enjoy an open invitation to give feedback and I think it would be worthwhile for the people who have been offered credit for damages to email this lady, see what comes of it. If they are claiming policies they are not following, I think holding their feet to the fire a bit is a good thing. I hope people will email her with specifics and let us know what happens. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nope!  Don’t mind your questions at all. 

It’s possible that our reps place the option for credit in the first part of the sentence and then the replacement in the latter part of the sentence. If someone was reading our emails from their cellphone, it might look like just an offer for credit.  Of course, I hope that people are reading all of our emails but that is in a perfect world.  I’ll talk to the women about word choice and positioning. 

I urge you to give my work email directly to those who are saying that they were never given a replacement option.  That email is [email protected] and this goes directly to me. Without specifics, I have nothing I can talk to my people about so that they can change specific behaviors. 

Thanks again for your observations! 

Tina

Bramble Berry Soapmaking Supplies
Customer Experience Manager
360.734.8278


----------



## lillybella

I received an order from BB yesterday. I have one coming tomorrow. They seem to now be using UPS. They are also taping their FO bottles differently so as not to leak.   These are the FASTEST orders I have received in 3 years! I was delighted as I need these things for a special order. I ordered & received my items in a week. Granted I am only west of Denver.  Even though I have had way too many problems with them in the past, Tina has always replaced any items I had a problem with. I was never offered a credit. 

I have to say - I do think they are trying.


----------



## girlishcharm2004

I agree.  I believe they are trying.  However, I live much closer to them, and I don't necessarily know what good shipping costs are.  I bought over 5lb of goods and it shipped for $12.  I didn't think that was horrendous, but maybe that's only because I am closer.  I ordered a few things a while ago.  I orders from SoapersChoice, WholesaleSuppliesPlus, and another store on a Wednesday -- estimated time of arrival was Tuesday of the following week.  I ordered from BrambleBerry the day after, on Thursday.  I don't remember what the estimated time of arrival was, but I was surprised to receive it first!  It showed up on Monday, the day before any of the other ones came.  SoapersChoice and the other store's goods arrive as predicted.  WholesaleSuppliesPlus... well, it was 2 weeks before I got what they sent me.  Silly me, I turned right around and ordered again!  It took them 3 weeks to get me the next order.

I understand the coupon thing, though.  It's like, "how can I make the customer happy without losing the money they already gave me?"  I once had a dilemma where someone ordered something that I didn't have in stock.  My first thought was to refund the money, cancel the order, and apologize for my mistake in inventory.  A friend of mine, who I had confided in, said, "Don't do that!  You _have _the money.  Do whatever you can to make them happy without giving that up.  See if they're willing to take two of this or two of that!"  However, that situation was a little different.  I do believe _damaged_ items should be replaced.  When a customer makes a purchase, it's with the expectation of a properly working/functioning item as described.


----------



## Susie

I have to tell you that if I ordered something from someone, and they did not have it, the FIRST thing I want to see offered is a refund.  I want other options like 2 of something else, but offering a refund first is the mark of someone I want to do business with more often.  It means that they are more concerned about customer service than the almighty dollar.  Same thing when I get something that is damaged/leaking/not working/etc.

I am glad that newbie took folks' complaints to management of BB.  Owners/managers need to know what their employees are doing that affects their bottom line.  They need to be given a chance to make changes.  I never hesitate to ask to speak to supervisors if I feel I am getting brushed off by lower level employees.  You just need to be polite, but firm.  You often need to get up to the levels where people who can make decisions are.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

Dana89 said:


> What would be the point of picking 2 day air with BB? I payed Amazon extra for 2 day shipping, however they waited 4 days to ship it. I was refunded my money when I made a complaint.
> 
> I have been kicking myself recently though because I have been ordering from BB and NG, paying a lot for shipping for a year and I just found a place here in Texas called Starrville that would cost me nothing in shipping, and their FO,s are really inexpensive. I havent ordered from them as I am WAITING on an order from BB.
> 
> I cannot find any reviews on Starrville though and that concerns me.




Love Starville!!!  Fantastic customer service.  After a truly obscene amount of time researching prices online, I can say with some confidence that their prices on my jars can't be beat!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

I've been happy with their customer service.  Expensive, slow shipping, but good customer service.  They had some jars that they said were good for sugar scrubs, which had about a 20% leakage rate for me.  When I complained, they offered some solution or other that wasn't totally acceptable.  In the end, they ended up agreeing to refund price, shipping and return shipping on any unused and USED jars that I had left.  And they left my negative review up.  Now, I never followed through on returning the jars, so no idea if they would have given me problems with actual follow through, but I felt they handled it really nicely.


----------



## BugSoap

Dana89 said:


> I have been kicking myself recently though because I have been ordering from BB and NG, paying a lot for shipping for a year and I just found a place here in Texas called Starrville that would cost me nothing in shipping, and their FO,s are really inexpensive. I havent ordered from them as I am WAITING on an order from BB.
> I cannot find any reviews on Starrville though and that concerns me.



Referring to Starrville
I'm not very impressed with their website at all. I went to look at it after reading your post since I am looking for places to order stuff.
 It looks nice, but free store software often looks nice also. I would try a sample order, but they do not take paypal, only credit card and I don't care to give them that info at this time myself.

None of their products have any good info about anything, bare minimum details at most and those are even very lacking!  I see they have some nice SHAPE molds I may want, but it's only 1 picture of a rose soap, no picture of the mold, and the info is only 
" 5 cavities, 1.75 oz. each "
 So is that a 1" rose soap or a 1.5" or 2" or what?
 Same thing with the molds for kid shapes and the cowboy boots etc... no real info and only 1 picture of a soap no picture of the mold.
 There is not even any info of what type mold it is, is it a cheap plastic candy tray type mold or a good silicon mold, or some stamped  metal?
I would have no confidence in a company that does not even provide basic standard info!

I made a sample order, went to checkout and could not find any shipping info. I went ahead and entered fake info to get through the cart, it NEVER gave me any shipping info like price or carriers etc.. only a total for the items in the cart.
 I could not find anything about shipping policy, like if it's free shipping. I doubt they can sell a decent mold for $7 and ship it free.

If they are a good store to deal with they may have some good items at decent prices, but they need to do ALLOT of work on the store site!

OK, you now have 1 review of the store for what it may be worth, and why I'm not going to buy  there now myself. LOL


----------



## BugSoap

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Love Starville!!!  Fantastic customer service.  After a truly obscene amount of time researching prices online, I can say with some confidence that their prices on my jars can't be beat!



Referring to Starrville
I just posted I am not so thrilled with their store site myself.
 So did your jars ship free or did shipping costs get tacked on somewhere in the billing?
 I never could find anything about shipping and I went as far through checkout as I could without actually entering my card info!

I just looked again, I see I could buy 12 16oz jags for about $7, but I am pretty sure they can't be shipped free at that price, so where does it ever tell the shipping cost??


----------



## Logansama

I've never, never had a problem with Brambleberry, so it always surprises me when people do. Shipping is usually by ground when they ship FO so that does slow down things if you're not on the west coast. I always know that if I order on a Monday, I'll have my order by the end of the week. The one time an item was missing from my order, they shipped it out next day, no questions asked. I've never had an item leak or broken. They always respond quickly when I have an issue. I really, really appreciate that they use glass instead of plastic bottles. 

I've been soaping for almost 15 years so I do have quite a track record with them.


----------



## Logansama

BugSoap said:


> I never could find anything about shipping and I went as far through checkout as I could without actually entering my card info!



You can calculate shipping right at your cart, the form is on the right hand side of the page where it says "Shipping Estimate."


----------



## Jstar

Think BugSoap is talking about Starrville Belinda 

I looked at them too..but they don't have many products {FO's} so I just decided to stick with my Mikes Fragrances n More


----------



## BugSoap

It was an interesting read.

I checked BrambleBerry earlier for some silicon molds. I'm about Middle USA.
 I'm not too sure what to think about the shipping prices yet myself.

1 silicon mold $8.50 shipping
 3 of same mold $12.50 shipping.

Ok, now a days just shipping an empty box cost a fair bit LOL :x
 So maybe I can see the $8.50 for the box size and distance for the 1 mold.
 But 2 extra molds should fit in the same box and not weigh hardly anything, so I don't see $4 extra for shipping there!

I'll have to watch how shipping adds up I guess if placing any orders.
 I ended up buying lye elsewhere tonight instead of molds.

As far as offering coupons or store credits for leaky or damaged items, yes a refund is best or ship out a new item free! But it's allot of trouble to send stuff back also, and someone has to pay that return shipping so it costs money!
 If I got a 4oz bottle of oil and 1oz leaked out, yes I'd be upset too. But if I don't have to send back that bottle then I got 3oz that did not leak out! So if I got a coupon for a free bottle on next order then actually I'd come out ahead and no-one has to mess with paying shipping to send back a leaky bottle!
 Perhaps they look at it partly that way also?

It's not fair, but many stores do require you ship back at your cost  anything they replace or refund. If they do pay return shipping they often do not make it well known! So maybe look at it that way also, if a decent coupon to make good on a bad item is offered, and you get to keep the bad item, and you do not have to mess with or pay for return shipping, then the coupon offer may not be so bad.
 Of course if you want a refund or new item you should tell them such and they should do that with NO arguement!  But then you should also expect to have to send back the bad item.


----------



## BugSoap

Logansama said:


> You can calculate shipping right at your cart, the form is on the right hand side of the page where it says "Shipping Estimate."



Sorry, I was Referring to Starrville not showing any shipping info. I went back and edited and put that in the posts now to avoid confusion.


----------



## BugSoap

Jstar said:


> Think BugSoap is talking about Starrville Belinda
> 
> I looked at them too..but they don't have many products {FO's} so I just decided to stick with my Mikes Fragrances n More



Yes, thanks, I meant Starrville so I edited now to put that in.

 I am looking at Mikes also right now.


----------



## reinbeau

Logansama said:


> I've never, never had a problem with Brambleberry, so it always surprises me when people do. Shipping is usually by ground when they ship FO so that does slow down things if you're not on the west coast. I always know that if I order on a Monday, I'll have my order by the end of the week. The one time an item was missing from my order, they shipped it out next day, no questions asked. I've never had an item leak or broken. They always respond quickly when I have an issue. I really, really appreciate that they use glass instead of plastic bottles.
> 
> I've been soaping for almost 15 years so I do have quite a track record with them.


You're in Northern California - of course it's quick to you.  Most of those who are complaining are on the East Coast.  However, this is reported over and over and over on many different platforms that the BB shipping policies are a disaster.  Perhaps after two steady years (since I've been reading about them) they've smartened up, finally, because only now am I reading of quick shipping from them.  I will say it was marginally quicker the last time I place an order, at the beginning of January.  I didn't have to wait a month to get the mold, only about 12 days.  That's frankly still ridiculous, but it's better than a month.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TRBeck

I have ordered quite a bit from BB and had good experiences for the most part. Long waits to be sure, but nothing on the order of 2-4 weeks as some have experienced. I placed an order on the 4th that will arrive today, and I knew that I was in for a wait due to the note at the top of the site's main page that always gives an idea of the lag time on filling orders. I have had longer waits from other companies who only sell FOs and don't give any indication of lag/shipping times on their sites. I do wish that BB was as fast as Oregon Trails and Sweet Cakes to ship. Can't complain about the packaging or quality of goods I've received thus far, though.


----------



## Logansama

Yes, location makes a lot of difference. I ordered from NG and though they shipped very quickly, it took 10days for the product to arrive. And when I ordered from Bulk Apothocary, over 3 weeks. So I guess the moral of the story is if you're in a hurry, order regionally.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

BugSoap said:


> Referring to Starrville
> I just posted I am not so thrilled with their store site myself.
> So did your jars ship free or did shipping costs get tacked on somewhere in the billing?
> I never could find anything about shipping and I went as far through checkout as I could without actually entering my card info!
> 
> I just looked again, I see I could buy 12 16oz jags for about $7, but I am pretty sure they can't be shipped free at that price, so where does it ever tell the shipping cost??




When I bought jars from Starville, I placed my order, but it could not calculate the shipping for the jars in the cart.  I had already spoken to them re:what shipping would be for them, so I placed my order, then called and had them run my card a second time, to cover shipping.  Only too an extra minute, and the guy there was so nice!


----------



## BugSoap

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> When I bought jars from Starville, I placed my order, but it could not calculate the shipping for the jars in the cart.  I had already spoken to them re:what shipping would be for them, so I placed my order, then called and had them run my card a second time, to cover shipping.  Only too an extra minute, and the guy there was so nice!



Thanks.
 I may order something later from Starville? I gave them a call and not too sure if I want the molds now or not that I was interested in. They are plastic molds, supposed to be good heavy plastic, but I don't really want plastic. Looking more I found some good molds in heavy plastic I like as well as what I was thinking of from Starville and only $2 instead of $7, so if buying plastic molds I think I'll go with good $2 ones. Get 14 molds instead of 4 for my $28 LOL


----------

